# Looking for Upper Cabinet Organization / Design Advice



## cpeppel (Feb 7, 2011)

Greetings all - I've all but completed my lower cabinets, now comes the time to think about uppers in the shop. I think I am going to add one of these - but I would love anyone's advice / experience on what the rest of the layout ought to be. I have one wall 15' long, one 5' long (1/2 of a single car garage).

HELP!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I made my version of that too. Love it.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Uppers should be shallow in depth or many things will be lost until just after you need them. More of what you have would do nicely.
BTKS


----------



## cpeppel (Feb 7, 2011)

Seems like uppers without doors would just become a dusty mess over time, so I guess I'll have to consider something that closes.


----------

